# Reading > General Literature >  A long way down and diety

## imthefoolonthehill

Nick Hornby wrote a book called A Long Way Down.

In it, he proposed a new diety.

Someone who very well may be deserving of the prayers of millions.

The GREAT Tony Blair in The Sky.

----------


## EAP

Sky robbed the English from the pleasure of watching the Ashes. 

Nick Hornby needs to read some P. G. Wodehouse to realize what actual humor is. 

Together, it is a confluence of a hundred Winstons morphing into a campy little version of Big Brother (Webcams are WATCHING you) - the audience are in an advanced state of shock. 


Sincerely, 
V.

----------

